# mergemaster documentation problem



## fedordikarev (Apr 8, 2011)

I've upgraded kernel on FreeBSD and have got some problem installing world with mergemaster:


```
fe:test-backend{R}[20] ~$ head -n 63 /usr/src/Makefile | tail -n 6
#  6.  `mergemaster -p'
#  7.  `make installworld'
#  8.  `make delete-old'
#  9.  `mergemaster'                         (you may wish to use -U or -ai).
# 10.  `reboot'
# 11.  `make delete-old-libs' (in case no 3rd party program uses them anymore)
```

If I'm trying -ai options:


```
fe:test-backend{R}[21] ~$ mergemaster -ai

*** You have included the -a option along with one or more options
    that indicate that you wish mergemaster to actually make updates
    (-F, -U, or -i), however these options are not compatible.
    Please read mergemaster(8) for more information.
```

And I've checked mergemaster(8):


```
fe:test-backend{R}[22] ~$ man 8 mergemaster

     -a          Run automatically.  This option will leave all the files that
                 differ from the installed versions in the temporary directory
                 to be dealt with by hand.  If the temproot directory exists,
                 it creates a new one in a previously non-existent directory.
                 This option unsets the verbose flag, and is not compatible
                 with -i, -F, or -U.  Setting -a makes -w superfluous.
```

Should somebody change /usr/src/Makefile accordingly or have I misunderstood something?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2011)

File a PR.


----------

